# Bridgestone RB-1 (semi-retro)



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I've wanted a 1993 Bridgestone since the first time I saw one. I'm a Bridgestone fan, and the yellow paint and Rithcey-designed fork on the '93 always looked great to me.

Unfortunately when this bike was new I didn't have the $$ to buy one. Recently a frameset in my size and price range appeared on eBay, so I snapped it up. I built it up with extra components that I had on-hand - mostly a combination of Dura Ace and Ultegra 9-speed components. I still think it's one of the best looking frames that I've seen. 

<img src="https://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/bridgestone_rb1/133_3349.JPG" height="768" width="1024">


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Very nice....*

the whole what's retro, what's not is hard to pin down.

Yours is definately.....Classic


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Sweet.


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

mmmm yellow!


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

BOB would approve


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great build.. A red RB-1 is high on my want list........


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep! One of the nicest of the Japanese lugged steel bikes of the era. A real "road" bike when everyone was pushing "crit" geometry on the American buyer. Nice low bottom bracket.


----------



## doppiodan (Dec 10, 2005)

*sweet!*

Very nice! Here's mine - it's a '94.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice. I put 25,000+ miles on my yellow 1991 RB-1. Stock Shimano 600 7 speed, barend shifters just before STI arrived, with Dia-compe BRS brakeset. Man I loved that bike. Frame died in a shipping accident in 1998.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Almost . . . one*

I too love Bridgestone and those yellow ones are the shiznit, yo! Here's a picture of my RB-2. I've got the decals made and I'm deciding on what color to repaint her. I originally bought her for a beater/foul weather bike but I really love the way she rides I even take her out for fast club rides and crit practice rides! I really love this bike!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great build.. A red RB-1 is high on my want list........


I bought an '89 52cm RB-1 in red about two years ago for $40. It was mostly original when I got it. I changed the shifters and brake levers for a set of new Shimano 105 9-speed brifters, changed the pedals for a pair of new Look Keo Classics, changed the wheels for a set of new Open Pros laced to new Ultegra hubs and a new 8-speed rear cassette (works okay with the original original GPX rear derailleur) then sold the bike to my nephew for $300 in a moment of weakness. At least I kept it in the family. He reports that he has had people offer him money for that bike but he is going to keep it. I told him that I have first rights of refusal on that bike.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

heres mine.. took off that junk shimano exage sport set... mine is really cleann.. turned her fixed.. gonna dress her up with some final touches after im done with my cervy...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great build.. A red RB-1 is high on my want list........


My '92 RB-1 was red for several years. Now it is blue and white. I love this bike!


----------



## petberk (Feb 26, 2007)

I've owned a MB-2 since college (91) and have been looking for a RB-1 to build up. Saw a red one on Ebay with "Synergy" on the frame - what year would that be?


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

really nice looking (and I'm sure riding) bike! I too love yellow bikes, don't know why, just do! When I picture a bike in my head, something similar to this comes to mind. I've been watching out for one on the cheap, and haven't had any luck. In a moment of weakness, I'm sure I'll end up buying another Japanese made bike from the late 80's but I'm sure I'll have to settle for a second tier (reputation, not quality) builder like Panasonic.


----------

